
The water is so hot in Alaska it's killing large numbers of salmon - elorant
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/08/16/us/alaska-salmon-hot-water-trnd/
======
Tepix
> " _2019 exceeded the value we expected for the worst-case scenario in 2069_
> "

Exponential curve? This is highly worrying.

~~~
ncr100
We're screwed.

Or, some people in some socioeconomic classes are screwed because they won't
have the money or network to adapt healthily to climate change and will suffer
materially.

What should we learn from our mistakes leading up to this crisis, going
forward?

What shall we, as technologists, do to reduce the suffering and to simply Make
Things Better for all people?

------
boyadjian
We should have listened to the Club of Rome in 1972, "The Limits to Growth".
Now, it is too late.

